# Stainless steel pipe cleaners



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

These were used for making the "Sitomagus Stirrer" the up and coming competitor to the Londinium Distribution tool!









I have started the clean up of a second hand La Pavoni Pro' and have found the brushes were good for cleaning the insides of steam and dipper tubes.

When doing my extensive research for the 'Stirrer', I noticed that there were some similar brushes with brass/bronze bristles.

These may be even better?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Cleaners-Cleaning-Brush-Wash-Stainless-Steel-Drinking-Pipe-Straw-SliveHLJK/192682086096?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10791-What-did-the-Postie-bring-you-today&p=644746#post644746


----------

